# Yet another 2014 Audi A3 Sportback Review



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Before opening link, make sure you get some paper towels...especially if this is EXACTLY the car you want... 

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/12/05/2014-audi-a3-sportback-first-drive-review/ 



> The feeling in the air is that Audi wants to pummel us rather with the forthcoming A3 sedan and ragtop convertible, the former in its production trim scheduled for public unveiling at the Shanghai Motor Show next April.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

april, shanghai show? then when would they actually show it in NA?? i can't believe they would pass up the chance to show it in detroit.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> april, shanghai show? then when would they actually show it in NA?? i can't believe they would pass up the chance to show it in detroit.


 You and I both...lol I actually already was trying to get a friend in Windsor to go, so I had a place to crash even. 

What I REALLY like, is they gave the North American reviewer the 2.0L TDI /w 180hp, and Quattro! Good indicator on what diesel we are getting!!! 

I would take this exact review model...white, 2.0L TDI /w 180hp, Quattro, S-Line package, as a Sportback (even if we only get the sedan), and wait it out for a potential RS3 as I'm not sure if I want a S3, and it would be exactly what I want over a base A3.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> april, shanghai show? then when would they actually show it in NA?? i can't believe they would pass up the chance to show it in detroit.


 I've been hearing Shanghai quite a bit lately - but the context has been mixed: I've heard that the S3 sedan may be announced at Shanghai. My hope is that if this is the case, we get the A3 sedan at Detroit. 

Keep in mind that the A3 Sedan has been sold as a China+US centric product, so an announcement in either location would make sense, whether that be A3 in the US and S3 in Shanghai, or A3 in Shanghai, etc.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> You and I both...lol I actually already was trying to get a friend in Windsor to go, so I had a place to crash even.
> 
> What I REALLY like, is they gave the North American reviewer the 2.0L TDI /w 180hp, and Quattro! Good indicator on what diesel we are getting!!!
> 
> I would take this exact review model...white, 2.0L TDI /w 180hp, Quattro, S-Line package, as a Sportback (even if we only get the sedan), and wait it out for a potential RS3 as I'm not sure if I want a S3, and it would be exactly what I want over a base A3.


 Before you get too excited, Autoblog has a heavy international presence, so while I would like to read into the article that test vehicle provides something akin to what a US spec vehicle might have, 
I wouldn't get too excited about that being the case. 

More likely, we'll get a 2.0 TDI FWD S-Tronic. Minimal cost, maximum fuel economy.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Before you get too excited, Autoblog has a heavy international presence, so while I would like to read into the article that test vehicle provides something akin to what a US spec vehicle might have,
> I wouldn't get too excited about that being the case.
> 
> More likely, we'll get a 2.0 TDI FWD S-Tronic. Minimal cost, maximum fuel economy.


 shhhhh! 

AoA will not fail! 
2.0L TDI + Quattro + S-Tronic S-Line in ibis white, sold! 

For me, I just dropped $1,500 on a new clutch, flywheel and install on my current car. Now running tip top again, so I am not in the same boat...prior to the decision I was like maybe I will hold out. When the first rumour surfaced of Shanghai I placed my order on the aftermarket parts.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i made my comment in the context that if they wait for shanghai in april, it leaves no major NA auto show to introduce either the a3 or s3 sedan until much later in the year.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> i made my comment in the context that if they wait for shanghai in april, it leaves no major NA auto show to introduce either the a3 or s3 sedan until much later in the year.


 Hmm - that's actually a really good point. One would think that since the A3 sedan is specifically geared toward the US that we would get a dedicated reveal. I still think that will be the case. 

If it does come at Detroit, it's going to be one busy autoshow. There are lots of big product introductions there, including the Mercedes CLA, the A3 Sedan's direct competitor.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

there will be the new infiniti g sedan, lexus IS, bmw 328d (allegedly), in addition the the a3 sedan and CLA. i might make the trip down to detroit if this is the case.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Hmm - that's actually a really good point. One would think that since the A3 sedan is specifically geared toward the US that we would get a dedicated reveal. I still think that will be the case.
> 
> If it does come at Detroit, it's going to be one busy autoshow. There are lots of big product introductions there, including the Mercedes CLA, the A3 Sedan's direct competitor.


 Actually, its' the last show of the season even!! 

http://www.autoblog.com/auto-shows/ 

There is no way I can see Audi being that dumb to release it without so much as a bang...


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I've been hearing Shanghai quite a bit lately - but the context has been mixed: I've heard that the S3 sedan may be announced at Shanghai. My hope is that if this is the case, we get the A3 sedan at Detroit.
> 
> Keep in mind that the A3 Sedan has been sold as a China+US centric product, so an announcement in either location would make sense, whether that be A3 in the US and S3 in Shanghai, or A3 in Shanghai, etc.


 This is exactly what *should* happen, but it feels like Audi will delay NA debut when you take into account the glacial pace that info and photos of the car are appearing on the web. If we were going to see the A3 Sedan at NAIA in January, I think we'd have much more information....eg US specs/options, hi-quality "spy" photos. 

For a comparison Mercedes is definitely pulling the wraps off of the CLA (the A3 sedan's direct competition) in Detroit. AdAge has published photos of film commercials (no images of the car...just of the film crew setting up) being made in New Orleans for the CLA's television unveiling during the Super Bowl. They've also said that an emphasis will be placed on the price of the CLA during the commercial. In other words, Merc is following the same liturgy most other car companies use when coming out with a new model. Actually they're already leaking images of the CLA-AMG model. 

BMW has begun their internet campaign for the new 2-Series Coupe and Convertible by releasing super-high quality photos of a heavily disguised mule running around Munich. 

Just seems to me that if the A3 sedan were coming anytime soon we'd be seeing many more images and reading some solid information.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i reposted the link to that review. sorry. 

anyway, it's no surprise that the reveal will be in China. it might be a hard pill to swallow, but China is a much more important market for Audi (for a lot of companies actually) than North America. 

next thing you know Brazil and India will be getting big reveals before NA.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*A3 Porn*


----------



## ShawnG1313 (Apr 18, 2009)

Would love an A3 TDI quattro sportsback! I'd trade the Golf TDI in a hearbeat. Good review hopefully AoA changes their minds, if not just let me know who we should petition.


----------

